# Goodbye my beautiful little Waylon



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My beautiful Waylon crossed the bridge this morning sometime between 8 and 9:30. It has been an emotional few days as I willed him to get better. I had the sick feeling since Tuesday that he would not make it. 

Two weeks ago today Waylon was at the vet because he had started sleeping in the open. I had switched him to a different cage and I thought maybe it was a protest over the new cage but I didn’t want to take any chances so off to the vet we went. He got an all clear and when we got home I put him in his old cage where he promptly went back to sleeping in his bag. I told him he was a stinker but kept a close watch on him for the next week and he was fine, nothing unusual.

Monday he was out in the open again and Tuesday he had not eaten anything overnight. He also had very sticky dark green poops that had that off smell of an intestinal infection and was put on antibiotics. He was going downhill fast He was exhausted and could barely walk yet was eating well with me syringing him. I was getting 3-5 mls in him at each syringing and he was eating more in a day being syringed than he ever ate on his own. He was so weak yet still eating well with me syringing him and last night I started wondering if this was something more than an intestinal infection. 

This morning was the first time he didn’t have much interest in being syringed but I still was hopeful because he’ed decided to start sleeping under his bag. We had to go into town for a bit and when we got home he had passed. 

Preliminary necropsy report points to it being his heart. She said his heart was thick on one side and both she and the other vet said it was very odd looking. She has sent his heart and other samples out for pathology and hopefully will get some definite answers.

Waylon was one of the Texas Tumbleweeds who came on a long trip from Texas to southern Ontario. 

Waylon was a wonderful little boy and I’m heartbroken that his life was so short. He was such a trusting little soul despite all he’ed been through in his short life. I can’t believe he’es gone. 

Love you my sweet sweet boy.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

That is such a heartbreak for him to come all that way and find such a loving home, then pass. I'm sure he knew how loved he was. RIP Waylon, and hugs to you Nancy.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy and he will always be remembered. I'm sure he is frolicking and playing with Ralph and Atticus and all of the hedgehogs over the rainbow bridge. R.I.P. Waylon


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news.  He sure was a looker. 
I'm always here if you need an ear,hugs Larry.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it's heartbreaking. you did all you could for him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry Nancy. He had the best ending he could have had with you though, being cared for and loved so much. I'm sure he's finally at peace and smiling down at you with the rest of our hogs that are across the rainbow bridge. RIP Waylon.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

My dear friend. I am so very sorry to hear about your little Waylon. I know how much you love each and every one of your babies. How much he must have loved spending his life after Texas with you. He had heaven on earth with you Nancy. Now he has the real thing and you have a real Texas angel on your shoulder. Rest well my friend. You gave him everything possible. He is in a great place with all of your other babies to lead him and take care of him.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm so, so, sorry  He's such a beautiful boy


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Nancy  hugs to you and your family


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Nancy, I know he couldn't have had a better home or a more loving mom.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very heartbreaking but it must have meant a lot to have a wonderful place to live out his days especially after what he had gone through. He couldn't have had a better home.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy, I am SO sorry. He couldn't have had a better mom and your love 'un-did' a lot of what was done to him before he found you.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

My goodness I am so sorry Nancy. How heartbreaking =( I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for giving him such a wonderful home.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Nancy. He was well loved and happy. 
I'm glad you shared those pictures. They are precious. And so was he.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hugs Nancy!

Waylon knew he was loved. Sweet little prince.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this, Nancy.

RIP Waylon <3


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy, sorry to hear about Waylon. The little Tumbleweed had a wonderful home in your family and I'm sure knew he was much loved.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

so sorry to here this. RIP little one x


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Nancy. RIP Waylon!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't even imagine losing something so precious. RIP little guy. Hugs to you and your family Nancy <3


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That is very sad and i'm really sorry to hear your news. I so know how you're feeling.

RIP Waylon.

Big big hugs to you Nancy.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. he looked like a little character and lover


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi nancy, I hadn't been on here for a few days so just read of this now. I'm really sorry about Waylon..you gave him a good life with you,


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i just saw this as well...

he was a gorgeous boy...i am so very sorry for your loss.

i know there is a whole herd of friend waiting for him to make missing his mom easier, Ralph & Atty leading the way.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Make that three for just seeing this...

Oh Nancy, I am so, so sorry for your loss. Waylon was adorable and I bet he acted just as adorable, too. He will forever be remembered and cherished. Rest in Peace Waylon.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm so sorry. it is always so hard to lose a loved one.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He looked like such a handsome boy. Everyone on HHC is here to support you. RIP Waylon


----------

